

Carice MK-1: New European all-electric car hits market this June - skrebbel


======
skrebbel
Some info for those who can't read Dutch:

    
    
        - The thing weighs 350kg including battery pack.
        - Sells starting €22k, each car custom-built.
        - No info about range. Combustion range extender is an option.
        - No roof. Only a rain cover.
    

My take: an electric car that does not publish its range probably means that
the range is ridiculous, and the car is really just intended as a fancy toy. A
drone for non-nerds.

Nevertheless, pretty affordable, compared to the usual designer car brands,
for something very special. I hope this company succeeds and becomes some sort
of ridiculous fancypants Thelma&Louise-alternative for Tesla.

